# How to increase my height......???? Help me out.....



## pritzdj (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi, everyone......

    I m 21 yrs old guy and my height is 5.2'. This is not the hereditary problem.
so can u all plz give me  some tips & advice regarding this prob....


Thanks in advance............


----------



## hullap (Mar 17, 2008)

hang on poles .


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 17, 2008)

@pritzdj
Not many options work at that age,
you should've tried when you were younger.

Swimming, Playing badminton etc will help, but only when your bones are at a growing stage, 
At 21, you're pretty much done.[Offtopic : That rhymes ]


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 17, 2008)

6 ft here ...


----------



## pritzdj (Mar 17, 2008)

Ya i knw that but....... may be we can increase our height till 24 to 25.....


----------



## Chirag (Mar 17, 2008)

@Blackberry - He is asking solution and not ur height.  I mean you got idea how he would be feeling like when you are telling you r 6 ft and hullap is saying his height and age.. blah blah.. Gosh..


----------



## hullap (Mar 17, 2008)

Chirag said:


> hullap is saying his age and age.. blah blah.. Gosh..


ok edited.
sorry pritzdj.
the best solution is swimming + badminton + Football


----------



## praka123 (Mar 17, 2008)

take some growth hormones if u know the risks!
also,pituitary stimulation using homeo treatments may help(if u believe in alternate medicine)
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Growth_hormone_treatment


----------



## goobimama (Mar 17, 2008)

@pritfj: You could suddenly shoot up even uptil the age of 25. If it's not heriditary then you should have some hope. And try some growth hormone thingies as well (now's your only chance of doing that). Make sure they don't have any side effects though.


----------



## chicha (Mar 17, 2008)

yes ppl can grow upto 25 years.
if you are very very very very rich buy your self a 6 month vaction to the Internation Space Station.( as there is very little gravity, you will grow few inches)

else
swiming, and skipping(sounds girlish?? try doing 1000 non stop) i did and i still do.


----------



## talkingcomet (Mar 17, 2008)

hmm why dont u try complan???? 

come on dear friend.. ask any doctor and he will tell u the medical options!!
i think there is a surgery to increase the height!!


----------



## napster007 (Mar 17, 2008)

^^^that has so much pain that satan himself could not bear it if he tried


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 17, 2008)

Dont go fr dese surgery and medical aids as told above..!!

Humans do gain height till the age f 25.. Its just dat the growth rate declines with age...Although the majority of the growth takes place below 20 bt still u r jst 21..so dnt loose hope.. Try swimming, cycling and othr kind f sport activiies.. Even if u dnt gain a few extra inches,  your body will certainly benefit in sm way r d oder.. So be positiv nd plan a schedule fr urself.. 

Nd yes, 5'2" is nt bad.. 

If you are determined to go for supplements den go fr Amway Products !! Gud Luck...!


----------



## praka123 (Mar 17, 2008)

amway thing are crap 
I think ur thinking of ur height is not enough because,you have not got any real life tensions.ppl  are not free to think about all these unless they are kids or someone who dont have any tension or stress 

still,dont get those ayurved height increase pills etc that sucks.
only few millimeters is what the so called "height" growth upto 25 yrs means.
ur option imo,is either be satisfied  with ur height.else go for the other 2 options(GHT or homeo ) 
Best of Luck


----------



## sysrq (Mar 17, 2008)

Ever Thought Of Stepping In To A Gym.......

if u cant increase ur height then increase ur strength........

look buddy people with short limbs have machenical advantage over large limb people.in strength sport...

they can squat better then heighted one......all thanx to there short thighs....they can lift more weight......


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

...then steppin out like no one watches 

Do as Praka says but that too will be torturous

PS: Evolution favors the short ones, with big brains


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 17, 2008)

May be you can go for femur-tibia-fibula transplantation therapy!


----------



## satyamy (Mar 17, 2008)

Their are few medicines in Homeopathy
with a combination of medicines and exercise you can achive 1 or 2 inches

PM me if you want more details


----------



## praka123 (Mar 17, 2008)

^even I said the same  but yaar,NOT all people (means 90%) believes in alternative medicines and esp homeopathy


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 17, 2008)

Don't be like a R.*sawant*
I won't recommend any drugs/medicine that play with the natural chemicals of the body you will be impaired for years and will become phycologically and physically dependant on the drug/medicine.Most doctors in India don't know sh!t about how to withdraw from these medicines(duh calling it medicine when it has effects similar to drugs like heroin).
If you withdraw too quick you will develop *Withdrawal symptoms*
I consider herbs and homeopathy to be a different case.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 17, 2008)

hanging really works...i was just 154cm when i was 17, and i started hanging on a bar nd relaxing muscles for max time, then have some pull ups nd repeat again as many times every day. And for gods sake, now at 20, im almost 172cm!!!
and dun do other excercies, especially weigh trainings. It wud maybe shorten u by 1cm or so. Trainers at gim may du know exact idea what to do and they might just say to have weigh trainings.

And have lots of protein food. And do take a natural tablet "Spirulina" which is available in most medical shops. Spirulina is a plant nd world's richest concentrated natural source of protein. It wont cost u moe than 20/- for a 10 tab strip. Take 2 or 4 everyday.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Mar 18, 2008)

muje pata hai ke yeh skipping ya swimming  nehi karega, cycling isko aata nehi... aur medicines bhi bhool jaao (i know him personally ) use sirf lamba hona hai... koi David Blaine ko jaanta hai??


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2008)

pritzdj said:


> Hi, everyone......
> 
> I m 21 yrs old guy and my height is 5.2'. This is not the hereditary problem.
> so can u all plz give me  some tips & advice regarding this prob....
> ...


Lol.....I just got 14 in Jan and I'm already 5.10'(approx.) or 176cm....
Till 7th I was just 5.2' and in these 2 years, I've gained 8 inches....

Thoda rich in Proteins khaana khaaOO aur Milk har roz 1 litre shayad height badh jaaye...
Or, if you want you can be a *Complan* boy.......

Because you are already 21 and height of men usually grows till the age of 18.......


----------



## Chirag (Mar 18, 2008)

Would you guys please stop comparing your age/height with him??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 18, 2008)

If I am not mistaken then your height stops growing when you hit 18 right?

Anyway the trick that worked for me was mostly with Cycling.This was when I was a teenager & used to raise the Bicycle seats a bit higher than usual & then this allowed me to stretch my legs a bit more & also made them more flexible.Do whatever you have to but don't go on any pills or such crap.They would do more harm then good.If you ask your doc too then he would recommend you normal activities & a balanced diet.Basketball is another good way.BTW just to let you know I had a guy who was 5ft 3inches & was an ace in our college basketball team.So don't be disappointed for what you have.What counts it how you make it your strength.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 18, 2008)

best way to increaese hgt..change ur genes..


----------



## personifiedgenius (Mar 19, 2008)

COMPLAN piya karo


----------



## MiNiMaL_sAnItY (Mar 19, 2008)

Why is short height a problem? Unless you're reeeeally short....


----------



## 786 (Mar 19, 2008)

^^5.2 is realy short, 5.5 is avg. for We (Indians)


----------



## pritzdj (Mar 20, 2008)

@abhi.eternal
Man now i'll try every possible way............

Thanx.......... for all suggestions.........
i'll make a schedule and try to work-out............


----------



## satyamy (Mar 20, 2008)

This Message is from my Friend
All the Credit goes to my Friend, he is in Some Other Forum

I am copying and Pasting his message


> read this
> there are lots of medicines actually
> if u go to any homeopathic doctor , he will give u a treatment but mainly a very slow one which will waste time as well as money and also needs a lot of patience
> i am telling u a treatment
> ...


 


> ya this medicine will increase ur appetite
> liquid form is more rapid than tablet
> try to take mother tincture ( Q) which is the fastest and best and little bit costly also but best



If you are at a age of 17-18 use this medicine as directed (you can gain 5-6 inches easily)

if you are 22-25 use this medicine 
also try a chinese YOKO which also helps a little
You can gain 1-2 inches but you have to work very hard
have to exercise regularly and also your diet should be increased
you must have a *BALANCED DIET *and dont only eat one or two things
this medicine will automatically increase your diet
but a person himself have to take a lot of care
and try to fill your expanded diet with lot of fruits 
like pappya (dont eat banana too much - it can effect you suffer from cought)

Also I Personally suggest to 1st take 1 dose of this medicine after a week increase it to 2 dose a day
and if this suits you take 3 but not more than 3 dose a day

Many a times if a person is not healthy, than he cannot manage exercise like hanging
also if he tries to hang his hands increases instead of whole body
so for those who are not Healthy download this ebook and start exercising
*rapidshare.com/files/100896711/How_To_Naturally_Increase_your_Height_2-3_inches_within_7_weeks.pdf
to increase height naturally


----------



## nitish_mythology (Mar 20, 2008)

six feet here..........


----------



## Hackattack (Mar 20, 2008)

^^ Yeh koi height show karne ka thread nahi hai, aur apke six feet ka kya woh achar dalega .

Btw this is what i did when i was 19,

1.  I jumped everyday in order to touch my room ceiling.
2.  I ran for 3 min in my nearest stadium at full speed at 5 mins intervals.
3.  I played basketball, badminton
4.  I stretched from ring/pole.
5.  I slept 9-10 hrs (important point)
6.  Run eating chole
7.  Drink plenty of fluids, orange/mango/glucose.

I was like 5.9 at that time, all those helped me gain 1.5 inches, also made me fit.

The most important thing after all that hard work is to rest, always get good sleep at least 8 hrs.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 20, 2008)

Hackattack said:


> 6.  Run eating chole


I am bit confused on this one.Never heard of it.


----------



## RaghuKL (Mar 20, 2008)

may not help increasing ur height but will definitely ur confidence and attitude regarding vertically challenged people ... How many do u recognize
*www.shortsupport.org/cgi-bin/whowho_list.cgi

Also
*www.shortstuff.org.uk/advantages.htm


----------



## satyamy (Mar 20, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> six feet here..........


here people are even 6.2"

when someone is expecting help from you, instead of helping you are showing how great you are, what is the sense  

if you cant help than dont interfer in someones matter


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 21, 2008)

There's nothing like accepting yourself as you are. Be happy as long as you are healthy. I advise against treating your height condition as long as you are healthy.


----------



## 2kewl (Mar 21, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> There's nothing like accepting yourself as you are. Be happy as long as you are healthy. I advise against treating your height condition as long as you are healthy.



+1! Don't let this get into your head, buddy. It'll keep worrying you all your life then  

We all have some sort of problems in life. Just gotta live on with it. No one is born perfect


----------



## eureca_eureca (Mar 21, 2008)

Strain ur body man , if u are into sports no problem , I am 183 cms when i was 14 years ...I used to do a lot of cyling and not to say shuttle ...i used to play for several hours ...
Streching games will help to some extend , eat lot of vegetable ...i used to be veg till i was 20 ...Veg diet helps boost a lot , avoid all tjose stuff u find on tv etc .....DESI FOOD THE BEST MAN .....

dont even think of MEDICINES


----------



## satyamy (Mar 21, 2008)

eureca_eureca said:


> Strain ur body man , if u are into sports no problem , I am 183 cms when i was 14 years ...I used to do a lot of cyling and not to say shuttle ...i used to play for several hours ...
> Streching games will help to some extend , eat lot of vegetable ...i used to be veg till i was 20 ...Veg diet helps boost a lot , avoid all tjose stuff u find on tv etc .....DESI FOOD THE BEST MAN .....
> 
> dont even think of MEDICINES


+1 
yes cycling effect really

do cycliing with the seat little up and that you feet touches the paddel with some pressure
this way cycling will be a little uncomfortable but it wil make u to strech ur body and will naturally increase ur height


----------



## vivekrules (Mar 21, 2008)

height.. lol... mummy ko bolo complain pilaye.. .hahaha .kidding....


----------

